# Some old ugly girls bike on ebay for $9.99



## bikewhorder (Sep 11, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-WAR-ELG...517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3385679655


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 11, 2013)

Lol.         .


----------



## jkent (Sep 11, 2013)

I would love to buy this bike for my wife! One I will definitely keep on the watch list. And I love that seat too!
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Had I not just bought a restored Skylark I'd be all over this! V/r Shawn


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 11, 2013)

*Not 9.99 anymore*

Listed for two hours and already at $985.00


----------



## TammyN (Sep 11, 2013)

jkent said:


> I would love to buy this bike for my wife! One I will definitely keep on the watch list. And I love that seat too!
> Thanks, JKent




Do it!

 (why does my message have to have 10 characters?)


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 11, 2013)

I sure hope no one buys it to part it out...the rack...pencil kickstand....all those parts that would work for a boy's bike...:eek:
Bet it goes for pretty big money seeing that it's so complete. I'd love to have it too!

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Although this is listed as a '36 I'm thinking more '37 even though it has the early stand because it has the Torrington stem used in '37-8 instead of the stem/speedo used in '36 as well as having the later pedals vice Bluebird style used in '36. Thoughts? V/r Shawn


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 11, 2013)

it sure is moving up fast.


----------



## slick (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, i beg to differ on the non speedp stem deal. Look at the fork tube. See the 2 hoops attached? Aren't those for the speedo stem to run the wires down through to the fender light and speedo cable? 

I'm glad i already got one for Karla from a fellow caber because thi one is way over what i paid already. All the same parts too except kickstand.


----------



## slick (Sep 11, 2013)

Must i remind you boys that a fully restored Skylark sold here on Cabe minus the speedo stem for $2800 about a year ago? These guys are going crazy over parts. I guarantee it. It's pretty sad that that's the route this one will probably go.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ya know..? I think I see another gender bender project for Tin machine :eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2013)

Fltwd57 said:


> Ya know..? I think I see another gender bender project for Tin machine :eek:





Noooooolll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

slick said:


> Well, i beg to differ on the non speedp stem deal. Look at the fork tube. See the 2 hoops attached? Aren't those for the speedo stem to run the wires down through to the fender light and speedo cable?
> 
> I'm glad i already got one for Karla from a fellow caber because thi one is way over what i paid already. All the same parts too except kickstand.




I thought all years had those hoops on the head tube?  BTW over $1500 and not even 24hrs gone! I'll still never figure out some bidders strategy. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 12, 2013)

My girl has the guides and I believe they were on all models and used to guide the cable for the light/horn. The speedo has two cables..one for the speedometer and the other for the horn/light.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

slick said:


> Must i remind you boys that a fully restored Skylark sold here on Cabe minus the speedo stem for $2800 about a year ago? These guys are going crazy over parts. I guarantee it. It's pretty sad that that's the route this one will probably go.




I really hope not. This bike is right at 99% complete and worty of a resto--or cleaning? With three weeks and enough Goof off and thinner this may actually be a nice original paint bike. I hope it stays together. This will be another one to watch to gauge the market on. I contend that for average or common bikes the market is flat but for the truly desirable stuff the market is strong and we're seeing prices we haven't seen since '08. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 12, 2013)

Right on that


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2013)

...dang, 6 days plus to go and already 1525.00


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...dang, 6 days plus to go and already 1525.00




I see no reason this one shouldn't clock in at about $2500 or even a little better. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2013)

$2626.99:eek:


----------



## Boris (Sep 18, 2013)

Fltwd57 said:


> Ya know..? I think I see another gender bender project for Tin machine :eek:




I like this idea! If well done, it could only add value to this bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I see no reason this one shouldn't clock in at about $2500 or even a little better. V/r Shawn




Ending price $2626.99! I believe someone got a good deal and would be anxious to see if the original paint could be saved on this one. V/r Shawn


----------

